# png und Transparenz



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes:

ich versuche ein png bild mit tranzparen zu laden und habe dabei das Problem das es nicht gefunden wird.
Leider tritt dieser fehler nur auf wenn es mit 
	
	
	
	





```
ImageIO.read(imageFile)
```
 geladen wird. Benutze ich dagegen

```
getToolkit().getImage( sFile );
```
k lapt es wunderbar.
Nun hat die zweite Variante einen Hacken ich bekomme nur ein Image aber ich brauche eine BufferedImage als Objekt.
Casten geht auch nicht weill Buffered Image von Image erbt. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee, Lösunge. 

Bin für alles dankbar

luk


----------



## lin (30. Mrz 2006)

-> API http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/imageio/ImageIO.html
ImageIO.read verlangt einen Inputstream oder ein File-Input


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

danke aber,

imageFile ist vom Typ File und wenn ich es mit einem .gif mache funtzt das aber leider klapt dort die transparenz nicht. 
Bei einem png geht das laden auch aber nur solange keien transparenz vorhanden ist.

Gruß

luk


----------



## The_S (31. Mrz 2006)

poste mal Code, bei mir funktioniert das nämlich einwandfrei (Du setzt nicht irgendwann zufällig das BufferedImage auf TYPE_INT_RGB? Muss nämlich TYPE_INT_ARGB sein)! 

So bekommst du ein Image in ein BufferedImage


```
BufferedImage bufimage= new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
Graphics2D g2D = bufimage.createGraphics();
g2D.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
g2D.dispose()
```


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2006)

Danke,

super Hobbit hat gecklapt mit deine Code.  :toll: 

merci und einen schönen Tag


----------

